# endometrosis and lupron treatment



## cleung (Feb 14, 2009)

I had a surgery to remove my endometrosis two months ago, the surgeon also perform a presacral neurectomy as well to remove my pain nerve. While I am still constipating all the time, but my pain level has been improved dramatically. The episode symptoms still persist, that I would feel nauseous, chill and cold sweat, but the severe pain is not severe anymore, I would say I have discomfort. Anyhow, the doctor has prescribed me on lupron, with two other drugs to offset the hot flashes and menopause symptoms for the next 6 months. However the surgeon said he had indeed remove all of the endo, lupron treatment is for prevention purposes. The drug is very expensive, but my referral doc told me he has discussed this with the surgeon and I have to take it While researching on google I found a lot of horror story about this treatment. Since I am feeling somewhat ok now in terms of pain, I found myself often feel depress, overwhelm, low energy, and very forgetful after the surgery, I am very hesitated to move forward with a treatment for 6 months messing with my hormones. Paying $2500 for the treatment that may have adverse result also makes me very anxious. I want to know if anyone here has any experience with Lupron? How did it work for you?


----------



## Sc0ut (Nov 26, 2009)

cleung said:


> I had a surgery to remove my endometrosis two months ago, the surgeon also perform a presacral neurectomy as well to remove my pain nerve. While I am still constipating all the time, but my pain level has been improved dramatically. The episode symptoms still persist, that I would feel nauseous, chill and cold sweat, but the severe pain is not severe anymore, I would say I have discomfort. Anyhow, the doctor has prescribed me on lupron, with two other drugs to offset the hot flashes and menopause symptoms for the next 6 months. However the surgeon said he had indeed remove all of the endo, lupron treatment is for prevention purposes. The drug is very expensive, but my referral doc told me he has discussed this with the surgeon and I have to take it While researching on google I found a lot of horror story about this treatment. Since I am feeling somewhat ok now in terms of pain, I found myself often feel depress, overwhelm, low energy, and very forgetful after the surgery, I am very hesitated to move forward with a treatment for 6 months messing with my hormones. Paying $2500 for the treatment that may have adverse result also makes me very anxious. I want to know if anyone here has any experience with Lupron? How did it work for you?


Hi Cleung,I have been on Lupron Depot therapy for 9 months now. I too, was very frightened by the horror tails I came across but honestly, I am overjoyed at the results. For one thing my IBS symptoms have practically evaporated into thin air. I even called the manufacturer of the drug to inquire a bit more about why this would happen and was told that many women experience a relief of IBS symptoms while on Lupron because it prevents the hormonal fluctuations that can often worsen IBS symptoms in many women. I am taking a VERY low dose add-back therapy of Progesterone during the treatment to help offset hot flashes, bone density loss and vaginal dryness as well as depression.These are usually the biggest concerns with the drug. I was also prescribed a calcium/magnesium combo which is supposed to greatly minimize bone density loss issues as well. Plus a once a week pill of vitamin D which helps with the absorption of calcium and magnesium but isn't enough in over the counter preparations. The single biggest problem I have encountered with the drug is Insomnia. I really had to work on good sleep hygiene and occasionally take Ambien. Forewarning though, Ambien seems to cause flair-ups of IBS pain in some people in the same manner that the benzo drugs can. So if you do get the really bad insomnia and consider sleep aides be on the lookout for this. One other VERY nice thing about Lupron I discovered from the manufacturer. Progesterone increases gas in the gut. Since Lupron brings down your progesterone levels to nearly zero if you get a lot of gut pain due to gas..this should be reduced as well. That is only if you opt out of the progesterone add-back though. I opted out for the first 3 months and was amazed at how much gas and bloating went away. It was no longer an option with continued therapy unfortunately and gas/bloating went back up. My doc lets me play with the level of Progesterone I take though and doing a little tweaking seems to help







Oh..and my energy levels actually increased dramatically. I haven't experienced depression (and I am very prone to it). As I am understanding it, the reduction of Estrogen is what causes the depression for most people on Lupron. There are a lot of antidepressents out there that should help with that if you get that symptom. Hope I have helped.


----------

